# Car Import



## bigbaz (Sep 23, 2020)

Can anybody tell me how much it would cost to have my 2013 2 ltr diesel Skoda Estate put on Spanish plates from UK plates
Thanks


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Can't give a figure as everywhere seems to differ.

I was quoted anywhere from 300 to 1400 for a 1992 Xr3i. 

BUT. It won't just be plates. If you only have a single reversing light and rear fog. They will need to be replaced (lhd cars have them transposed) so that will be 2x rear clusters.
Headlamps, possible replacement as well, I think its only been the last couple of years that lights can easily be reset and most new cars now have flat or centralised lights and beam. And the scatter pattern is different as well. 

I didn't bother bringing my car in the end as we have underground parking and I couldn't reach the key switch. Also we use the AP7 a lot (it's free now) but toll booths are a nightmare for RHD cars when you are on your own.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

bigbaz said:


> Can anybody tell me how much it would cost to have my 2013 2 ltr diesel Skoda Estate put on Spanish plates from UK plates
> Thanks


Look into how to avoid the 'first registration tax' (sometimes wrongly called import tax). - quite legal


----------



## Pipeman (Apr 1, 2016)

I've been here a couple of weeks now and considered bringing my 2014 Juke with 27000miles on it which I've owned for 4 years.

After looking at the costs for getting here (le shuttle fees, fuel, accommodation, tolls etc.) plus to cost of certification (around E1200) and considering the reduced sale price as RHD cars are not in demand I chose to sell it in the UK. Adding all the envisioned costs to my sale price, less airline costs means I had effectively a bigger budget which offset the costs of buying in Spain.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pipeman said:


> I've been here a couple of weeks now and considered bringing my 2014 Juke with 27000miles on it which I've owned for 4 years.
> 
> After looking at the costs for getting here (le shuttle fees, fuel, accommodation, tolls etc.) plus to cost of certification (around E1200) and considering the reduced sale price as RHD cars are not in demand I chose to sell it in the UK. Adding all the envisioned costs to my sale price, less airline costs means I had effectively a bigger budget which offset the costs of buying in Spain.


Why was it so expensive for certification? I would have expected nearer 250€

Certificate of conformity COC Nissan


----------



## Pipeman (Apr 1, 2016)

New headlights, various taxes and documentation etc


----------



## Matt S (Apr 16, 2015)

Are cars cheaper or more expensive in Spain than the UK?


----------



## Mark s (Jun 6, 2019)

Matt S said:


> Are cars cheaper or more expensive in Spain than the UK?


Judging by the Spanish vehicles I’ve looked at on various sites/forums etc they are a lot more expensive in Spain than the UK. 
I can’t believe some of the prices advertised!
At least Dick Turpin wore a mask!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, used cars hold their value much better in Spain than in most of Europe.

Anything which runs and has the paperwork in order is automatically worth 1500€.

There is a fairly big industry around buying 2 or 3 year old luxury cars from other EU countries (Germany mainly) where the vehicles are better looked after, less likely to be embargoed (or have other legal problems) and considerably cheaper than in Spain. Even paying the importation it still works out cheaper usually if spending over 30 - 35k.

New vehicles on the other hand are around the same price.


----------



## Andres Arnau (Oct 4, 2020)

*How much it would be to import the car to Spain*

Hi everyone,

I have imported a couple of cars to Spain during th last 2 years or so, and also I had a penalty...so I can explain a little bit.

I´ll explain the basic costs and then I´ll try to tell you about your car.

MOT here in Spain is ITV ( Is quite more difficult to pass), price would be between 90€ to 180€ depending where you are willing to have it. 
For that you will need all the documentation from your car and the documents that syas that you are the owner ( normally if you go a place where they are used to do this like Irún,Torrevieja...etc. you will not need to translate but you will pay 180€).
*
Even if you passed the UK MOT yesterday, you will have to do this one here*.

When you have passed the ITV (MOT) in Spain, you will need to get an appoinment in DGT ( General Traic Administration), where you will pay the normal fees ( 100€ aproximately).

New plates: Between 24€ and 50€ depending if they are acrylic or metal ones.

Then If I am not missing anything, let´s talk about your car:

First there is a list where you should be looking for your car and how much the government tells it cost.

Sorry I can´t post a link yet...but you should be looking for : *Orden HAC/1375/2018, de 17 diciembre, por la que se aprueban los precios medios de venta aplicables en la gestión del Impuesto sobre Transmisiones Patrimoniales y Actos Jurídicos Documentados, Impuesto sobre Sucesiones y Donaciones e Impuesto Especial sobre Determinados Medios de Transporte.*

I coudn´t find it, maybe because the name here is different.

When you find your car, on the right side there is a valuation.

Check depending on the ammount CO2 your car has on the COC, you will be paying :

*Less than 120gr/km: 0,0% in taxes
120-160 gr/km: 4,75%
160-200 gr/km: 9,75%
more than 200 gr/km: 14,75% of the value of the car.*

Also, I would have to check but if you own the car for more than 6 months ( which I believe is your case, you shouldn´t pay the last ammount of taxes, but is something I don´know right now for sure.

*But let´s gess that your car is between 120-160 gr/km so 4,75% of let´s say 20.000€.

That gives us 950 taxes.
Plates 24€
Fees 100€
ITV 180€ ( Maximum)

Total ammount: 1.254€*

As I said, I think if you own the car for more than 6 months in your country, you can avoid the 4,75 of hatever ammount is, but I can´t assure right now.

I hope it helps a bit.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Andres Arnau (Oct 4, 2020)

I forgot to say, don´t try to get your car here with no paying taxes anywhere.
Sooner or later you will be paying a fine of 500€, your car dragged into a police local warehouse and a hell of a burocracy.


----------

